
Why I declined an offer from Apple - Leonst
https://medium.com/@leonst/why-i-declined-an-offer-from-apple-b9dc7797cbed
======
mcherm
Leadership in my company often asks what kinds of things they can do to better
attract talent. Instead of buying nicer foosball tables, I wish they would
read this article.

